# There Is A Russian Gmt Watch?



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a Russian Watch with GMT function with luminous hands.

There is something?

Thanks

Luca


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look at the vostok europe site....im pretty sure that they have a vossy with a proper 24hr function


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yo luca.......have you had a look on the rlt website mate? roy has some here 

why not drop the old man an email and see if he will post out to you?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Are those true GMT watches, ie. is the normal hour hand settable in one hour jumps without disturbing the minutes and the 24 hour hand? Like the Omegas and the GMT-Master.
> 
> Cos if it is, I'll have to get one


  er......  :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

but for Â£140, its about the best your gonna get.....unless you want an alpha? h34r:

:lol:


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> but for Â£140, its about the best your gonna get.....unless you want an alpha? h34r:
> 
> :lol:


That's OK.

Where I can buy vostok watch?

Luca


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Luberfly said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > but for Â£140, its about the best your gonna get.....unless you want an alpha? h34r:
> ...


go to the top of this page, and click onto the RLT sales site, then click vostok europe watches....then click on the "N1 script


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Luberfly said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Done!

What is the difference beetween Vostok and Vostok Europe?

Luca


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Are those true GMT watches, ie. is the normal hour hand settable in one hour jumps without disturbing the minutes and the 24 hour hand? Like the Omegas and the GMT-Master.
> ...


Great looking watches but not 'real' GMTs ie. you can't set the 24hr hand, it's just a 'slave'. They did have a proper GMT planned, the 'Gaz Limousine', but it hasn't materialised yet.

Vostok Europe aren't Russian either, they're Lithuanian  (though they do use Vostok movements from Chistopol  )

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > but for Â£140, its about the best your gonna get.....unless you want an alpha? h34r:
> ...


can you get a sinn 856 for Â£140? i'll have two please chris


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


TBH, when im on holiday, i only want to know local time.....


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

potz said:


> Are those true GMT watches, ie. is the normal hour hand settable in one hour jumps without disturbing the minutes and the 24 hour hand? Like the Omegas and the GMT-Master.
> 
> Cos if it is, I'll have to get one


Actually, if I recall correctly, the Rolex GMT-Master did not have an independently settable 2nd timezone i.e. it was the exact same set up as the N1.

Perhaps you were thinking of the GMT-Master II?

So that begs the question; is the legendary GMT-Master not a 'true' GMT watch?


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a watch with GMT to set on GMT time zone.

I need the GMT when I flying to now in each moment what's the URC time.

For me is sufficient a watch with an hand that indicate the GMT time.

Perhaps I see the Citizen Nighthawk but I think it is expecive.

Rolex is very good but out of my budget.

I don't know if there is something below Â£200 also Quartz that I can use as back-up of my professional Breitling B1.

Thanks

Luca


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

potz said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Surely any watch which shows one or more time zones could be considered a GMT ??? I used to travel a lot and deal with Americans on the phone so it was handy to know a couple of time zones and was a sort of excuse to the previous "M" for blowing Â£1200 on my first GMT.

But if I'm on holiday the only time I need to know the time is to catch the plane there and back.

B.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

USE THE BEZEL! to set up the second time zone...

Yes the hand is not independantly settable its just a 24h indicator - but using the bezel should enable you to read off two timezones.

and for Â£140 your lucky to get a rotating bezel...


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm looking for a Russian Poljot chrono called Poljarnik; does somebody know its price?

Thanks.


----------



## David_engineer (Oct 18, 2008)

That's OK.

Where I can buy vostok watch?

Luca


----------

